

Google Code now supports Mercurial - durin42
http://google-code-updates.blogspot.com/2009/04/mercurial-support-for-project-hosting.html

======
durin42
I particularly like their DAG grapher:
<http://code.google.com/p/erratic/source/list>

Something about the curved corners leaves me really pleased with how it looks.

~~~
forsaken
Neat to see a good, live use of SVG out in the wild.

~~~
ken
Google is certainly no stranger to "VML for IE, SVG for everybody else": it's
what Google Maps uses.

------
jakozaur
It seems that Google did a good job implementing mercurial on its own
infrastructure. It could encourage open source developers to switch from
subversion to hg.

------
jcdreads
Disclaimer: I use Git for my own stuff and as an svn client at work.

But I wonder if Git's author's boorish-yet-sort-of-amusing behavior when
invited to speak at Google a couple of years ago may have also quietly weighed
on the decision some:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8>

------
jhawk28
Looks like the main reason for the choice was efficient HTTP support.

------
dchest
They doesn't get it. It's not about just public repository hosting anymore --
it's about "social networking" for code. I know, this sounds like hype for
anyone except those who used GitHub (or, maybe, BitBucket, but I haven't used
it). It's different than just hosting projects.

------
mattculbreth
<ducking while the Git fans prepare to flame>

~~~
johnbender
I was going to start rawring but this made me laugh. Still odd they chose to
support Mercurial first. Maybe it's used internally more that git is?

~~~
pohl
They document their tradeoff analysis here:
<http://code.google.com/p/support/wiki/DVCSAnalysis>

------
charlesju
I think Google is making some bad choices with the technologies that they are
choosing to support (Python/Java over Ruby, Mercurial over Git).

While there might be technological advantages to Python/Java/Mercurial, the
Ruby and Git communities are a more evangelical and willing to try new things.

~~~
riobard
"I think Google is making some bad choices with the technologies that they are
choosing to support (Python/Java over Ruby, Mercurial over Git)."

I remember a large portion of Google's codebase has been based on Python/Java
when Ruby was not popular back then. How could you say they made a bad choice
to support their own infrastructure? As the reason of choosing Mercurial for
Google Code, consider the following facts in addition:

0\. Mercurial is written in Python (well, some critical parts in C)

1\. Google App Engine supports Python first (then Java)

2\. GvR works in Google

3\. Python adopts Mercurial this year for version control

~~~
jasonwatkinspdx
The road of convenience isn't necessarily the best road for your product.

Looking at how github has exploded, and how much more momentum git has in the
community, it's hard for me to be convinced that it's not worth the effort it
would take google to support it. I also think they should support hg and bzr.

